
The future of car ownership that no one is talking about - intrasight
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/13/the-future-of-car-ownership-that-no-one-is-talking-about/
======
intrasight
Not a great article, but still a topic worthy of discussion. I do assume that
starting in a few years that the average number of cars per household will
begin to drop towards zero. Clearly this has huge implications for the economy
since the automotive sector, including, financing, insurance, aftermarket
parts, maintenance, etc. is amongst the largest sectors of the US economy.

I still think that it will be a net positive, as people will spend less wasted
time in traffic (since they're not driving, the time can be used), and the
number of accidents will drop considerably. But still, we're in for some
painful adjustments.

